# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El público paga por lo que ve, no por lo que no ve.

## Juandi

El público paga por lo que ve, no por lo que no ve. (Aldo Colombini)

Supongo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en el sentido general de esta afirmación de ese gigante de la magia que es Aldo Colombini. (¿O no?)

Pero tengo la impresión de que sí puede haber discrepancias en los corolarios que se pueden desprender de ella.

Conozco muchos magos que sacan la siguiente conclusión: ¿Para qué me voy a complicar la vida con una técnica difícil si con una carta trucada puedo obtener el mismo efecto?

Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo con este razonamiento y, por las respuestas que han emitido hoy mismo en otro hilo mis amigos Kiko y Shark, sospecho que tampoco.

Hagan juego, señores.

----------


## shark

No si al final me tiras de la lengua..... 8-) 

Sin duda lo que le importa al espectador es lo que ve, pero lo que no ve me importa a mi.....hasta cierto punto; me explico:

Puedo ser un amante de las tecnicas,por lo tanto la forma de hacer un juego comodo para mi ; es usar esas técnicas. Eso no impide que buscando el metodo más limpio me pueda valer de toda la "artilleria" de la que pueda disponer.

Pero no para hacerlo más facil , no , solo para hacerlo mejor.

Me remito a la excelente reflexión que hace Miguel Gomez en su libro de "porque hacemos la magia que hacemos".

----------


## t.barrie

Yo hace poco que estoy en esto,siguiendo consejos (vuestros) ,he dejado las barajas "especiales" y cartas trucadas,al margen. Me estoy centrado en estudiar la cartomagia "pura"(por decirlo de alguna manera).

Supongo que llegará el día que me interese algún juego en el que necesite material trucado, de momento no. Pienso que si puedo conseguir lo mismo mediante la técnica,prefiero no utilizar el material trucado, el público no sabrá apreciar la diferencia porque "ve lo mismo",pero yo si sabré apreciarla,yo mismo valoraré más lo que hago. 
  Si el uso de una carta trucada, va hacer el juego más mágico, hace ganar en limpieza, supongo que se habrá de utilizar,pero me gusta pensar que puedo ser capaz de realizar ese juego sin trucajes.

----------


## blackbolt

Los ases MacDonald es uno de mis juegos favoritos. Una vez conseguí que incluso un amigo alejase con un gesto de temor su mano de la fila que el había tapado con su brazo y en la que estaban apareciendo los ases que acababa de ver desaparecer. 

Me encantaría que ese juego se pudiera hacer  solo con técnica. Creo que sería mucho mejor porque el espectador podría recoger el mismo las cartas, etc.... Pero mientras tanto, lo que no ve le produce un efecto maravilloso, auténtica magia.

----------


## logos

Yo creo que que hay que diferenciar el punto del vista del espectador y el del mago...como se dice antes...el espectador sólo debería ser testigo del misterio y no de su explicación...para mí el efecto es el objetivo y el método nada...si hace falta una técnica que no domino para presentar un juego pues la aprendo o la sustituyo con una sutileza...si el efecto no se daña sé que voy bien....

      Particularmente admiro a los magos que tienen virtuosismo técnico en sus presentaciones...pero también admiro a los que no tienen virtuosismo técnico sino presentacional...la técnica es un medio para un fin...no es un fin en si mismo...independientemente de que muchas personas pueden hallar placer en dominar muchos movimientos por si mismos...

          El fin que yo veo con claridad es Sorprender y Entretener...el medio que utilice, sea técnico o automático, dependerá de mi preferencia y habilidades...yo prefiero técnica sencilla que me deje concentrarme en producir una experiencia mágica...si alguien prefiere dominar técnicas más difíciles está en su derecho también...

           Henry Hay en el famoso "Amateur Magicians' Handbook" plantea que todo principiante debería quebrarse las manos con técnica pura y dura antes de hacer uso de juegos automáticos...su hipótesis es que de esa manera se desarrolla respeto por el Arte y por amor al esfuerzo invertido uno no sale a presentar chapuceramente efectos automáticos sin dominarlos...

            Me parece una postura discutible pero razonable...no la comparto  porque creo que no se puede meter a todos los principiantes en el mismo saco...

Muy buen tema...Saludos!!

----------


## Mago Gon

Hablando de quien y como.
Me explico, el hecho de que uhmm...seamos drásticos...un cartomago profesional de toda la vida, use una carta trucada, por ejemplo en la wild card, no quiere decir que ese juego sea malo o el tenga una técnica mala,
bueno no, puse un mal ejemplo...pero en fin imaginaros.
Practicamente casi todos los utensilios presentan un trucaje (exceptuando manipulaciones y casi toda la cartomagia y las tecnicas etc), la diferencia es que, por ejemplo, Tamariz use el cochecito, y alguien que acaba de empezar con el canuto practicamente lo use.
En el primer caso, ellos verán magia. En el segundo, verán un coche trucado.
Esto tambien depende en la calidad de la charla, el control de la misdirection...todas esas cosas.
Pero hablando en cuanto a técnica, yo opino que todo es bueno es su medida.
No se puede llevar SOLO juegos trucados, (stripper,invisible...),pero si se pueden introducir en algun momento para añadirle gracia a la cosa.
Con la misma técnicay o manejo, soltura o como lo querais llamar, el uso de trucajes en cartas por ejemplo podrá ser mas de "darle a un botón" o que parezca fruto de gran habilidad...
He dicho.

----------


## Chema78

> El fin que yo veo con claridad es Sorprender y Entretener...el medio que utilice, sea técnico o automático, *dependerá de mi preferencia y habilidades...*yo prefiero técnica sencilla que me deje concentrarme en producir una experiencia mágica...si alguien prefiere dominar técnicas más difíciles está en su derecho también...



Yo creo que en esta frase de Logos esta uno de las claves de la cuestión, creo que lo que hay que buscar es la máxima claridad en el efecto (para el espectador no para nosotros) y de eso debe depender la técnica que utilicemos. Por eso es importante trabajar técnicas por si solas y no solo juegos.
Las técnicas (todas, tanto las digitales com los trucajes, etc...) tienen que ser herramientas para llegar a la máxima claridad de cara al espectador, por eso, creo que es muy raro que un juego que llevas en tu "repertorio" desde hace tiempo lo mantengas siempre igual, (al menos en mi caso), según voy aprendiendo nuevas técnicas voy sustituyendo otras en los juegos que realizo siempre intentando tender hacia la máxima claridada, (otra cosa es que lo consiga!   :Lol:  ) 

Un saludo!
PD: Gracias Juandi y Logos y a tod@s!! parece que el foro va tomando forma de nuevo!

----------


## Un.Fragment

> por ejemplo, Tamariz use el cochecito, y alguien que acaba de empezar con el canuto practicamente lo use.
> En el primer caso, ellos verán magia. En el segundo, verán un coche trucado.


Creo que has puesto un buen ejemplo, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Si se usa mucho material trucado, que creo que esto ocurre mayoritariamente cuando se empieza (uno tiene la tentación de hacer cosas increibles en muy poco tiempo y sin mucho esfuerzo), la gente no suele ver magia, sino un truco. Se sustituye la sensación de  :shock: , como diablos lo ha hecho, a pensar simplemente que te has gastado dinero en algo trucado, dejamelo una tarde y yo también lo haré. 

En cambio si dominas algunas técnicas, y eres capaz de soprender a alguien con una baraja prestada, la sensación de misterio y el recuerdo que queda es mejor...y en mi opinión, eso es lo bonito de la magia, el misterio.

Saludos!

----------


## eidanyoson

Imaginemos por un momento al mago perfecto, un mago que sabe absolutamente todas las técnicas existentes ejecutadas a la suma perfección y además, es una maquina de presentación teatral.

 ¿Que pensaría él?

 ¿Usaría trucajes?

 Yo creo que si y que no;

 Por tanto de ahí se podrían sacar dos conclusiones:

 1ª Que hay que conocer todas las técnicas para no usar trucajes.... o, si no

2ª Que como no domino o sé x técnica mejor uso este trucaje para ganar en claridad.

 Y creo que ambas son correctas e incorrectas al mismo tiempo.

  Creo que solamente usaría trucajes cuando la claridad de un juego no pudiera ser mejorada mediante ninguna técnica. Y únicamente en ese caso.

----------


## Un.Fragment

> Creo que solamente usaría trucajes cuando la claridad de un juego no pudiera ser mejorada mediante ninguna técnica. Y únicamente en ese caso.


¿Y no crees que la claridad que podrias ganar usando un trucaje, la pierdes al no poder dar a examinar?

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por eidanyoson
> 
> Creo que solamente usaría trucajes cuando la claridad de un juego no pudiera ser mejorada mediante ninguna técnica. Y únicamente en ese caso.
> 
> 
> ¿Y no crees que la claridad que podrias ganar usando un trucaje, la pierdes al no poder dar a examinar?


Por lo general cuando un juego es claro, no hace falta dar a examinar nada.
Por poner un ejemplo, la invisible en su clasica presentación el espectador piensa una carta, sacas tu baraja y esa carta esta vuelta. Es tan claro, tan directo que no hace falta dar a examinar nada!

No me acuerdo quien fue pero en una conferencia alguien dijo que no corria cuando nadie le perseguia! 

Un saludo!

----------


## eidanyoson

Si no puede ser mejorada por ninguna técnica significa precisamente eso; que no puede ser mejorada; por tanto el que se pueda, o no, dar a examinar no supone que el efecto, en ese caso en concreto, sea mejor.

 Leches, que tú mismo has citado lo que he escrito...

----------


## Un.Fragment

> Por lo general cuando un juego es claro, no hace falta dar a examinar nada.Por poner un ejemplo, la invisible en su clasica presentación el espectador piensa una carta, sacas tu baraja y esa carta esta vuelta. Es tan claro, tan directo que no hace falta dar a examinar nada!
> 
> No me acuerdo quien fue pero en una conferencia alguien dijo que no corria cuando nadie le perseguia! 
> 
> Un saludo!


Es cierto, supongo que si, que cuando el efecto es claro, no hace falta dar a examinar nada. Gracias por tu respuesta.




> Si no puede ser mejorada por ninguna técnica significa precisamente eso; que no puede ser mejorada; por tanto el que se pueda, o no, dar a examinar no supone que el efecto, en ese caso en concreto, sea mejor.
> 
> Leches, que tú mismo has citado lo que he escrito...


Tu también tienes razón eidanyoson, acabo de releer tu frase y ahora veo que no la habia entendido bien. De todos modos gracias por la aclaración. 

Saludos!

----------


## blackbolt

No sé si en esta cuestión también hay que tener en cuenta los distintos tipos de público. A una persona que está dispuesta a ilusionarse, que se quiere emocionar y no buscar los hilos de la marioneta, se le podrán hacer un montón de juegos, con trucaje o sin trucaje.

En cambio, un espectador más escéptico y frío, necesitará otro tipo de magia. Quizás con más claridad aunque el efecto sea menor, porque la propia limpieza del juego será la que le hará pensar en lo maravilloso.

----------


## Tonay

> No me acuerdo quien fue pero en una conferencia alguien dijo que no corria cuando nadie le perseguia!


Shawn Farquhar, un crack  :Wink1:

----------


## logos

¡Hola blackbolt!



> En cambio, *un espectador más escéptico y frío*, necesitará otro tipo de magia. Quizás con más claridad aunque el efecto sea menor, porque la propia limpieza del juego será la que le hará pensar en lo maravilloso.


          Yo no actuaría para una persona escéptica y fría si puedo evitarlo...no se quieren sorprender...quieren pillarte en el "truco"...entiendo que no se puede evitar a veces si uno es profesional...por lo menos es una de las ventajas de ser aficionado...actuo dónde y con quien quiera...

           Sobre lo de permitir el examen del equipo...depende...si fuera a hacer una rutina dónde permito ese tipo de examen en un efecto tendría que prepararme para permitirlo en todos los demás...si tengo un sólo efecto en la rutina que no permite examen por el público estructuraría la presentación para que esto no suceda...

----------


## Dantestorm

La gente paga por ver *lo que quiere ver*, eso es evidente.

Respecto a lo de la carta trucada... estoy de acuerdo en parte. Si la carta es trucada, después no la puedes dar a examinar.

----------


## Afontcu

> ¡Hola blackbolt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				En cambio, *un espectador más escéptico y frío*, necesitará otro tipo de magia. Quizás con más claridad aunque el efecto sea menor, porque la propia limpieza del juego será la que le hará pensar en lo maravilloso.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Creo que a todos nosotros nos gusta más un espectador que nos mire no para "pillarnos" la trampa o para que al acabar diga "Ya sé! Es la de debajo!", sino la gente que viene simplemente a dejarse impresionar, a ver algo que le puede parecer imposible, a disfrutar...Y a dejar que tú lo hagas bien para que él consiga pasar un buen rato.

Me ha ocurrido alguna vez que, entre amigos (compañeros de clase) he dejado un juego a medias y he guardado las cartas porque hay alguno que no para de tocar las cartas, girarlas, decir cosas...No saben lo que llega a molestar.
Con esta gente no hay nada que hacer, salvo darle la baraja y decirle OK, ahora te toca a ti, muestranos algo.

Saludos!

----------


## shark

> La gente paga por ver *lo que quiere ver*, eso es evidente.
> 
> Respecto a lo de la carta trucada... estoy de acuerdo en parte. Si la carta es trucada, después no la puedes dar a examinar.



Probablemente solo lo querran examinar si huele a "truco", si es un juego claro, ¿porque van a querer examinar nada?

Tb recuerdo que hay maneras de dejar un mazo limpio tras usar cartas fake (descargas, cambios de mazo etc).... claro que mucho aún no han llegado a eso.

----------


## Kiko

*El fin justifica los medios* diría que es aplicable si el objetivo es la "claridad" del efecto. 

En tal caso no me importa si resulta que el mejor método es simple, sin técnica y automático. Será _fácil_ pero será el mejor.

Lo mismo si resulta que el mejor método es complejo y muy técnico. Será más _dificil_ pero será el mejor. 


Por otro lado, habitualmente no existe el "mejor" método en términos absolutos. Depende de las condiciones y contexto: ángulos de los espectadores, material prestado o no, luces, ambiente, tipo de público, guión, personalidad del mago, etc.  Es común que el "mejor" método cambie en función de cada contexto.

El problema es que siempre hay truco...    :-P

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo creo que ese es uno de los eternos debates de la construcción, el eterno conflicto interno  de optar por una solución más técnica o un fake, hay que andar con ojo creo, mi máxima suele ser, usar técnica al máximo y si no llevo pienso en los fakes. Otra opción es cuando ya tienes una contrucción puramente técnica meterle el fake(normalmente suele ser el mismo tipo) para ver si gana en claridad.

Aún así yo soy algo detractor de los que yo llamo trucomagos, que su magia se basa en barajas invisibles etc....(espero hacerme entender y que no creais que pienso que la invisible es una mierda o algo así).

Aludiendo al título del post me gustaría hacer hincapié en un aspecto, "El público no sabe lo que va a ver" parece que hay una mala educación mágica en los espectadores, donde si te sales de los estereotipos a los que están acostumbrados, ya no molas. Cosa que sinceramente no entiendo viendo que en otras facetas creativas con vertiente artística si que existe esa adaptación a la variedad.

Un saludo,

----------


## logos

The Black Prince escribió



> Aún así yo soy algo detractor de los que yo llamo trucomagos, que su magia se basa en barajas invisibles etc....(espero hacerme entender y que no creais que pienso que la invisible es una mierda o algo así).


               Sólo estoy de acuerdo con eso si el "trucomago" no cuida la presentación y el efecto que causa en el público...de resto...si hay buena presentación y el público se maravilla y entretiene ...¿Cuál problema ves?...

Saludos...

----------


## Juandi

Me alegro un montón de la cantidad de respuestas que han provocado los dos hilos que abrí ayer. Voy a intentar aprovechar las horas de esta noche de guardia en redactar algunas respuestas, que no sé cuando volveré a disponer de un tiempo más o menos largo para dedicar al foro.

Seguramente iré redactando las respuestas y publicándolas a medida que las escriba en mensajes diferentes. No es que necesite aumentar para nada mi número de mensajes, pero las ideas quedarán mucho más claras. La claridad expositiva es una virtud no sólo en la magia.

Afortunadamente ninguna de las respuestas va en la dirección de lo que tantas veces he oído decir (y hacer) a muchos magos. Utilizan a Colombini como coartada para tirar por el camino más fácil. Así que, en conjunto, estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, a los que os doy las gracias por haberme sugerido algunos pensamientos con los que empiezo ahora mismo.

----------


## Juandi

> Me remito a la excelente reflexión que hace Miguel Gomez en su libro de "porque hacemos la magia que hacemos".


¿A qué libro de Miguel Gómez te refieres? Creo que tengo la necesidad urgente de comprarlo.

Gracias de antemano.

----------


## Juandi

Respondiendo a Alfonso SHCD (y, en parte a t.barrie)

¿Cómo que por disfrute personal? Yo a eso lo llamo masturbación. Los magos tenemos la mala costumbre de mirarnos demasiado al ombligo. Como decía el personaje “Lobo” de la película Pulp Fiction “no empecemos a chuparnos las pollas”. La magia (y el arte en general) va destinado al público; el placer del artista al ejercer es algo secundario.

Con respecto a la opinión de Tommy Wonder, voy a matizar algo (que no a contradecirlo). Yo pienso que el público no especializado también nota esa diferencia; lo que ocurre es que no sabrá explicarlo. Es como si muestras una foto movida a un grupo de personas. Si no ven una foto bien tomada a la vez, es posible que digan que sí, que se ve bastante bien. Pero si tuvieran la oportunidad de compararla con una buena toma, notarían la diferencia. Puede que no supieran decir si se debe al enfoque, a la velocidad de exposición o a la apertura del diafragma, pero notarán que una foto es mejor que otra.

----------


## Juandi

> Los ases MacDonald es uno de mis juegos favoritos. 
> 
> Me encantaría que ese juego se pudiera hacer  solo con técnica.


Existen versiones de la “Asamblea de Ases” que utilizan una baraja normal y corriente que podría ser incluso prestada. No me atrevo a decidir si son superiores o no a las que utilizan los famosos “Ases McDonald”, porque hay de todo. Las de Ascanio, por ejemplo, son memorables.

----------


## Juandi

> pero también admiro a los que no tienen virtuosismo técnico sino presentacional


¿Quién ha dicho que las habilidades de presentación no son técnica? Estamos demasiado acostumbrados a pensar en la técnica sólo como una habilidad manual para movimientos. ¿Pero qué pasa con las técnicas de voz, de miradas, de saber estar escénico, de construcción de rutinas? ¿Acaso no forman también parte de la técnica? Esto podría dar lugar a un nuevo hilo de discusión.




> Henry Hay en el famoso "Amateur Magicians' Handbook" plantea que todo principiante debería quebrarse las manos con técnica pura y dura antes de hacer uso de juegos automáticos...su hipótesis es que de esa manera se desarrolla respeto por el Arte y por amor al esfuerzo invertido uno no sale a presentar chapuceramente efectos automáticos sin dominarlos...


No sólo estoy de acuerdo, sino que añadiré algo más. Sólo el que se ha esforzado en aprender algo difícil está en disposición de valorarlo adecuadamente e incluso, si es preciso, saber renunciar a ello a favor de un procedimiento más sencillo.

----------


## Juandi

> la diferencia es que, por ejemplo, Tamariz use el cochecito, y alguien que acaba de empezar con el canuto practicamente lo use.
> En el primer caso, ellos verán magia. En el segundo, verán un coche trucado.


La segunda parte de mi respuesta anterior se puede aplicar perfectamente a lo que dices de Tamariz. Un gran maestro dominador de tantas y tantas técnicas es capaz de valorar (y sacar partido) a algo tan aparentemente simple como el cochecito, que teóricamente podría ser un juego adecuado para principiantes.

----------


## Juandi

Respondiendo a eydanyoson ( y a las réplicas y contrarréplicas que siguen).

Me da la impresión (tal vez me equivoque) de que estáis pensando básicamente en cartomagia, donde la postura que defendéis seguramente es la más coherente. ¿Os atreveríais a extrapolar vuestras posturas, por ejemplo, al mentalismo? ¿Y a la magia para niños?

----------


## Juandi

> *El fin justifica los medios* diría que es aplicable si el objetivo es la "claridad" del efecto. 
> 
> En tal caso no me importa si resulta que el mejor método es simple, sin técnica y automático. Será _fácil_ pero será el mejor.
> 
> Lo mismo si resulta que el mejor método es complejo y muy técnico. Será más _dificil_ pero será el mejor. 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, habitualmente no existe el "mejor" método en términos absolutos. Depende de las condiciones y contexto: ángulos de los espectadores, material prestado o no, luces, ambiente, tipo de público, guión, personalidad del mago, etc.  Es común que el "mejor" método cambie en función de cada contexto.
> 
> El problema es que siempre hay truco...    :-P


Coincido plenamente en tus apreciaciones (incluida la duda metafísica de qué es “lo mejor”). Has llegado exactamente al mismo punto que yo.

Para complementarlo, matizaría que el método elegido deberá ser el que mejor se adapte a lo que yo, como artista, tenga intención de expresar.

Voy a tratar de poner un ejemplo que sirva para explicar mejor lo que pienso (no pretendo tener la razón, sino que se me entienda).

Imaginemos que voy a hacer un juego de pasa-pasa, como pueden ser los pañuelos siglo XX o el tubo billete. Yo considero que es bueno que antes (y después) del viaje estén el punto de origen y de destino en extremos distantes del escenario, uno a la izquierda y otro a la derecha, estando yo, el mago, en medio de los dos.

Considero interesante que el objeto que debe viajar debe ocupar durante el máximo tiempo posible la misma posición en el espacio antes del viaje. En consecuencia, no voy a utilizar para la desaparición del pañuelo ningún Federico Pérez, ni una cola de rata ni nada por el estilo. Prefiero poner el pañuelo dentro de algún objeto (un vaso transparente, un cucurucho de papel... ¡Qué sé yo!) y dejarlo a un lado de la escena, donde desaparecerá. A continuación recorreré los metros necesarios para llegar al punto de destino y, desde allí, mostraré que el pañuelo ha venido a reunirse con los otros dos.

Fijaos que en ningún momento he dicho si los pañuelos tengan que ser o no trucados ni cual va a ser el procedimiento de desaparición. Incluso dentro de los distintos trucajes, dispongo de numerosas posibilidades.

Para el ejemplo del billete, sucede algo parecido. El billete puede desaparecer mediante una manipulación o mediante el uso de accesorios. Podría utilizar el susodicho o un pañuelo diabólico o mil cosas. Pero a mí me gustaría que el billete estuviese custodiado en las manos del espectador hasta el final. Me parece que voy a tener que recurrir a algún aparato trucado, pero no me sirve cualquiera. El mejor que se me ha ocurrido hasta la fecha es la caja de cartas con flan magnético.

Nótese que en los ejemplos que he puesto no tengo claro el procedimiento que voy a emplear. Pero lo que sí tengo muy claro es lo que quiero que vean los espectadores, que es el tema inicial de este hilo.

Naturalmente si fuese a realizar una asamblea de ases o unas monedas pasa-pasa el tipo de razonamiento sería muy parecido aunque, por razones obvias, las herramientas mágicas que tendría que sopesar serían muy diferentes.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Juandi

Gracias a todos por aguantarme el rollo. Por hoy ya está bien.

Buenas noches y hasta otra.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## blackbolt

Gracias Juandi. Hay pocas cosas mejores que el que te hagan pensar. Llevo un tiempo pensando que la presentación es una de las grandes claves de la magia y permite controlar "lo que ven" los espectadores y lo que sienten al verlo. Como soy un novato, he pasado de centrarme en los juegos más manipulativos del GEC a buscar juego menos 'duros' para poder conseguir la mayor emoción en el expectador. (No me quiero mezclar con el otro hilo)


Supongo que cuando eres un novato y autodidacta, te cuesta llegar a esta conclusión porque al empezar flipas con el empalme, el DL, las cuentas falsas etc... Creo que el llegar a la conclusión de que lo importante es que el espectador sienta la magia exige el haberte llevado unas cuantas desilusiones y tener capacidad de reflexión.

----------


## logos

Hola blackbolt!!



> Supongo que cuando eres un novato y autodidacta, te cuesta llegar a esta conclusión porque al empezar flipas con el empalme, el DL, las cuentas falsas etc... Creo que el llegar a la conclusión de que lo importante es que el espectador sienta la magia exige el haberte llevado unas cuantas desilusiones y tener capacidad de reflexión.


              Muy cierto...siempre repito mi cita favorita de Annemann...el efecto es todo y el método nada...la usa cada vez que describe un efecto donde el metodo es una fruslería comparado con el efecto percibido por el público...

               Los principiantes también cometemos el error contrario a veces....pensar que un efecto automático implica que puedo descuidar la presentación y sencillamente salir a hacerlo...hay que mantener un sano equilibrio donde lo que importa es la percepción del público....lo demás es secundario....

Saludos...

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Realmente creo que alguien deberia de hablar con Colombini y comunicarle el daño que esta haciendo a la comunidad magica. Creo que deberia de aclarar o matizar esa máxima suya. 

Aunque realmente, creo que. Simplemente aquellos que no sienten la magia como arte, o no creen en sus propias aptitudes. La utilizan para tranquilizar su pobre autoestima y suplir su falta de personalidad. Saben sin saberlo, que no dan para mas y se agarran al primer clavo ardiendo que pillan.

Triste..

----------


## logos

Hola Juan Luís!!


> Realmente creo que alguien deberia de hablar con Colombini y comunicarle el daño que esta haciendo a la comunidad magica. Creo que deberia de aclarar o matizar esa máxima suya.


¿Cómo la matizarías tú?

Por cierto...excelentes presentaciones con cartas y pequeñas navajas!!!...un placer verte en youtube!!!....

----------


## DardeX

Bueno creo que el efecto es muy importante, pero me parece que algo ams importante (almenos para mi) es sentirte bien contigo mismo al saber que conseguiste el efecto usando una tecnica la cual te costo aprender y en la cual te esforsaste mucho, ya que sabes que tu esfuerso tuvo frutos y realmente fue bueno, ya que si logras un efecto por ejemplo con una carta trucada, no te sientes tambein como cuando realizas un efecto el cual requiere de mucha habilidad, o almenos eso me pasa a mi.


Saludos


DardeX

----------


## The Black Prince

> El público paga por lo que ve, no por lo que no ve. (Aldo Colombini)
> 
> Supongo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en el sentido general de esta afirmación de ese gigante de la magia que es Aldo Colombini. (¿O no?)
> 
> Pero tengo la impresión de que sí puede haber discrepancias en los corolarios que se pueden desprender de ella.
> 
> Conozco muchos magos que sacan la siguiente conclusión: ¿Para qué me voy a complicar la vida con una técnica difícil si con una carta trucada puedo obtener el mismo efecto?
> 
> Yo no estoy del todo de acuerdo con este razonamiento y, por las respuestas que han emitido hoy mismo en otro hilo mis amigos Kiko y Shark, sospecho que tampoco.
> ...


Me gustaría, después de releer el hilo entero hacer otra pequeña aportación y espero saber como expresarme de la mejor manera. 

¿Qué hay del "poso mágico"?

Es decir, a mi se me ha enseñado que lo que tengo que lograr en una sesión mágica(aparte de conseguir acabarla como pueda ^_^) es conseguir lo que yo denomino "el poso mágico"(no se si le puse yo el nombre, o gabi) es decir lo que queda después del café. Yo tengo la certeza de que no puedo lograrlo pero sin duda es mi aspiración magicamente hablando. Cuando yo veo actuaciones de Joaquin Matas, Gabi etc... al salir te llevas algo. 

No se ve, pero lo sientes es esa resaca de la atmosfera mágica del maestro Ascanio.Como enfoques esa "transmisión" depende de cada uno de los maestros(ya que el que lo consigue para mi, es un maestro), creo que al final es lo que diferencia a un mago de otro, el tipo de "poso" y eso es lo que se debería pagar. Esta claro que no es el mismo "poso" el de Gabi que el de Juan Tamariz, o por ejemplo Ascanio en su momento. Ese poso a mi parecer es la verdadera meta del mago, ya que el efecto al fin y al cabo no es más que un medio de expresión. Por no hablar de lo interesante que es, "modificar" el poso, algo que hacemos constantemente   cuando usamos paréntesis de olvido, por ejemplo cuantas veces habeis escuchado eso de "pero si no tocó la baraja"(esa difuminación del efecto afecta directamente al poso). Podriamos concluir que el poso es el recuerdo que prevalece, incluso la reflexión que podriamos causar al finalizar la sesión(esto último es algo en lo que estoy trabajando). 

Desgraciadamente se suele pagar por lo que se ve, pero es una cuestión 
de educación del público ya que practicamente va a ciegas y en eso tenemos que agradecer a programas como por ejemplo NxA, que pese a sus defectos y virtudes educa de alguna manera a los espectadores, el problema, es  la televisión hay una clara barrera que nunca se podrá traspasar y la atmosfera mágica no puede existir.

Si lo pensamos friamente es todo una mierda, el público está mal educado y en muchas ocasiones no diferenciaría el rioja del don simón. Pese a esto yo intentaré darles café, por si queda algo de poso.

Un saludo,

P.D:Aquí podriamos meternos en otros berenjenales al hablar de la amplica mayoría de magos del otro lado del oceano, pero es otro tema.

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que ahí le has dado.

 No hay nada más emocionante para un mago que terminar y ver que la gente aún parece que está enganchada al último efecto. O que dos días más tarde aún te miran con la boca abierta, exactamente igual que cuando terminaste la sesión. Como si aún estuvieras haciendo magia.

 Pero es que creo firmemente que para el espectador tampoco puede haber nada mejor que precisamente "eso" .

 ¿Es lo que tu llamas "poso"?

 No estoy de acuerdo, en lo de que otros magos, cruzando charcos, por ejemplo, no tengan "poso". Depende qué mago;

 Copperfield deja "poso". Kozak también. O Vernon...

 Otra cosa, es que la forma de entender la magia varíe bastante con respecto a nosotros, y que, incluso, ahora que empiezan a traducir a Ascanio, se maravillen con que alguien tuviera ese tipo de ideas hace ¡¡¡50 años!!!.

 Yo creo que lo maravilloso sería unirlo todo, su "visualidad" con nuestra "profundidad". Pero creo que me salgo del tema, perdonad...

----------


## miguelajo

Claro es que depende del enfoque que le demos a la magia.
Si lo asumimos como una expresión de nuestro arte y una manera de comunicarmos , pues evidentemente, sin olvidar las premisas básicas y teniendo en cuenta siempre al público , decidiremos expresarnos de la manera en que nos sintamos más cómodos.
Como decía Arturo, La princesa de la sencillez sólo la alcanza el que ha vencido al dragón de la dificultad, ( o algo así).
Cuando un mago super técnico y metódico decide incorporar una "truculencia" a su magia lo hace con mucho más criterio que el que se decanta directamente por ese camino simplemente por el hecho de ser más sencillo.
El público no paga por lo que no ve, pero en lo que ve, se nota muchiiiisimo lo que no ve, es decir, el trabajo que hay detrás.
Siempre hay que valorar los pros y los contras de cada método y valorar si compensa o no.
Si el dar la baraja a mezclar es importante o nos lo pide el juego, si el dejar tocar los elementos, o si es importante que "el número" sea realmente elegido al azar.
Todo eso se transmite a la hora de hacer magia, todo ese estudio y trabajo ...
Evidentemente , aunque sin saberlo...el público también paga por lo que no ve.

----------


## The Black Prince

Eidan, nono cuando me refería a amplia mayoria obviamente hay un grupo que no entra en el meollo(Vernon,Ammar etc.............).Aunque tengo la "teoria" de que ellos lo lograban(y lo logran) de manera involuntaria. Totalmente deacuerdo que lo ideal sería tener su visualidad y nuestra profundidad, creo que quizás es lo bueno que podemos sacar de ese desparrame informativo del que tanto se habla.En cuanto al "poso", es eso aunque como he dicho cada uno tiene un "poso" distinto y no solo tiene que ver con el recuerdo del efecto en si, creo que está más vinculado a la atmosfera mágica y como la manejamos.

En cuanto lo que dice Miguel Ajo, nada que decir. A mi me gusta mucho(aunque con algunas reservas) por ejemplo Helder, es un mago que tiene un manejo aterciopelado y me atrevería a decir que una técnica admirable y aún así tira mucho de las wild cards, claramente a el le funciona(ha tomado una decisión y es coherente con ella).

También creo que influye mucho en la finalidad de nuestra magia, ya que me temo que hay mucho mago profesional que no busca esa expresión artística si no que prefiere la remuneración(lo cual es muy respetable, aunque en el caso de la magia hay ciertas divergencias en cuanto a los respetable), también hay mucho aficionado que se lo toma como un "juego".

Por último decir, que es curioso porque cuanto más escribo acerca del tema del "poso" más me acojona Ascanio, tengo pendiente hacerme unos esquemas de la teoría Ascaniana y cada vez me acojono más, de hecho últimamente me marea incluso hacer una charla a un juego, ya que no paro de pensar en el "poso", aunque creo que se debe a mi inexperiencia y a mi poco criterio al saber tomar decisiones en la construcción.

Un saludo,

----------


## softofdreams

Yo creo que es interesante las dos cosas. A que me refiero?

Hubo Magos que gastaron muchas horas inventando tecnicas. 
Pero otros tambien gastaron muchas horas pensando gimicks.

Un buen arquero de futbol no se puede comparar a un muy buen goleador. 

Pero en mi equipo los quiero a los dos....

Es lindo realizar una rutina donde la mitad es con gimick y la otra con tecnicas. El espectador que siempre quiere descubrir todo nunca podra saber que tienen que ver, por que cuando uso el gimick, es cuando mas muevo las manos de forma sospechosa (y en verdad es innecesario el movimiento), y luego en el momento de utilizar la tecnica, el movimiento de manos parece un movimiento normal, y con eso gano terreno.

La comparacion con el futbol, para mi, seria:

Para los hinchas, un gol pegandole con la punta del botin vale igual que un gol de tiro libre clavado en el angulo del arco.

Pero es mas lindo el de tiro libre.....


Espero contribuir con mi opinion a esta fabulosa conversación.

Saludos a todos!!!!

----------


## cachipirulo

> Respondiendo a Alfonso SHCD (y, en parte a t.barrie)
> 
> 
> 
> Con respecto a la opinión de Tommy Wonder, voy a matizar algo (que no a contradecirlo). Yo pienso que el público no especializado también nota esa diferencia; lo que ocurre es que no sabrá explicarlo. Es como si muestras una foto movida a un grupo de personas. Si no ven una foto bien tomada a la vez, es posible que digan que sí, que se ve bastante bien. Pero si tuvieran la oportunidad de compararla con una buena toma, notarían la diferencia. Puede que no supieran decir si se debe al enfoque, a la velocidad de exposición o a la apertura del diafragma, pero notarán que una foto es mejor que otra.


Completamente de acuerdo!!
Yo llevo siempre a alguien que me pone la música, y cuando hay un error en la cancion o en el tiempo siempre me dice alguien que no importa, que la gente no lo nota, y yo siempre digo eso, ¿no lo notan? no son conscientes, pero sí lo notan, y entre dos actuaciones, sabrian decir cual fué mejor, ainque no sepan por qué.
Hay que cuidar siempre los detalles, son los que diferencian "el truco" de "la magia"

----------

